# Vaccines or no vaccines??



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

So its that time of year when every one of my animals come around to renewal of vaccines. My horses I only do once a year now versus twice and only limited vaccines. But with all the reseasrch, reading forums etc I'm questioning what to do about my dogs. Lexi my 2 yr old GSD/mastiff came from another family at 7 months old so she had already went through her puppy shots, when we had her spayed she was highly infected with lyme her score was 146 when normal range is somewhere in the 30's and they checked for heart worm and she was neg and she had rabies vac. My 13month old GSD Zeus we rescued him and he had is first sets of puppy shots but had been worked approx 8-9 times before we got him and we had to worm him several times when we first got him. We gave him the lyme and rabies vac as well. Both are due for rabies, heartworm and lyme and lepo vacs according to the notices I keep getting in the mail.

I am hearing so many different things about not doing any more vacs, do vacs every time they expire, do the hollistic vacs, do this that an the other thing. I want to do wat is cost effective, yet what the best for my two pups is. I want them to stay healthy and live as long as possible. What do you all suggest? My friend titterd her dogs 4yr and 1yr and all vacs were still present in both dogs and wont be vacinating them again anytime soon. Being you are all wonderful on GSD knowledge I wanted to know what you all do.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

I follow Dr. Dodds vaccine protocol: Dr-Dodds-ChangingVaccProtocol

I do not give the Lyme vaccine. It can be dangerous in itself, and does not cover all strains of Lyme. It also does not cover other tick borne diseases like anaplasmosis, ehrlichia, etc. I have had dogs with anaplasmosis and ehrlichia, but none with Lyme.

In the very least, I would NOT give vaccines every year. The new accepted protocol is three years... though MANY vets still insist on annual vaccines. The clinic I go to urges their clients to vaccinate annually, but I have my dogs on a three year schedule and I do titer tests, not actual vaccines. More expensive... but safer for my dogs.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

My vet now goes by Dodd's vac protocol FINALLY

I dont do Lyme anymore, because frankly here in CT, it's 90% anaplasmosis which the lyme vac wouldn't work with anyway...

My aussies that are 11 & 10, haven't had vacs in probably 6 years. I do by law, have to give rabies, and when they are due, they get Thimerisol Free ones.

Masi, has just turned 3,,she went thru the puppy vac's,,and I did vac her at 1 year and again at 2,but no vac's this year , when I do vac, it's one at a time, I don't do multi boosters..

Most likely next year I'll titer Masi.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

My dog is 13, so obviously she won't ever be getting another vaccine. She has, however, been vaccinated a lot in her life. I was not previously aware of the danger of over vaccinating and certain vaccines were required where I boarded her. I have to say that in spite of having been over vaccinated, she has shown no ill effects. Same for my horse. She turned 20 today. She is boarded, so is on the same schedule as the other horses.


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

I am following Dodd's protocol for my puppy who will be 4 months mid-May. I have an amazing vet who actually warns her clients against over-vaccinating!

I plan to titer when appropriate.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Refreshing to read more vets are getting on board with less is best! Dr Dodd's protocol is what I follow, though my vet still pushes lepto and lyme. She feels she would be doing a disservice if she doesn't educate the risks of "not vaccinating" 
I just decline every time she lectures, but wish she'd be more open to first do no harm.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Not to hijack but Jake will be due this year for everything.....I don't even know how to go about what he should have or not......seems like he is due for EVERYTHING in May. Any suggestions?


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

How old is Jake, and what vaccinations has he had in the past? When was the last round of vaccinations, and what was given?

Did you read the Dr. Dodds link?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I had gone to the 3 yr revaccinate program but our training facility requires everyone to be up to date on everything. I made the decision to go back to annual shots, the minimum required for the facility, to be able to participate.

We do not board our dogs, so that's not an issue. But we all enjoy the classes and have a good time and it's been hugely beneficial for them in proofing behaviors.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

My puppies get every thing including Lyme & Lepto. Then first year boosters after that only rabies every 3 years as required by law here.
My horses also only get vetted out 1x a year now. 
I have used my horses vet for about 25yrs. Ten years ago he started with 2 year protocal and even then said it wasn't really nescessary to vacinate every year or even ever 2 years. When Kiya began having seizures back in 2005 that was when I stopped giving yearly boosters. She's going to be 7 in May and after her 1 year boosters she's only had rabies.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Rott-n-GSDs said:


> How old is Jake, and what vaccinations has he had in the past? When was the last round of vaccinations, and what was given?
> 
> Did you read the Dr. Dodds link?


He is 14 months and he has been given everything in the past......all rounds of puppy shot and rabies. I have read the link.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Since these vaccinations would be considered the "one year boosters" I would be giving parvo, distemper, and rabies, but NOT all in one visit. After that, I would be done with all vaccinations except rabies (because it is required by law).


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Last year one of my pups was lost to Distemper. I have never been clear on exactly what had happened when the 1st booster after the series of puppy shots was due...I know a titer was done - but at about 18 or 19 months, the dog got distemper. Distemper is fatal. You can spend $10K, $15K and the bottom line is that you will lose the dog 99% of the time. RIP Hawke..... :angel:

Lee


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

According to Dr. Dodds' schedule, actual vaccinations should be administered as one year boosters, not titer tests. Titers are for the years subsequent to the one year boosters.


----------

